# Pensacola beach



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Got to my fishing spot just after 7am. Found some fleas and put out a couple of rods.Had the first fish within ten minutes. I thought it might be a great day.Ended up with 2 and lost 2 at the waters edge :banghead The bite was over by 9:30 so I left at 12:00. I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

Awsome catch! Bet their gonna be tasty.

:clap


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Wow, I'm fired up now. I have to get out there this weekend!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That's great! The report I have been waiting for.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the report. I will have to try for some.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hopefully this is the start of something good


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

im gonna have to get out there now


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice pomps, Ill see what I can do this weekend.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

lets see..... from 7.30 to 9.30...watertemp about 68-69 Id say...whats the tide doing now days? nice catch...beach sohould get a crowd this weekend..I know im going. Thanks for the report. :clap


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice fish! :clap :clap


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice fish! Its getting close! Ready to get on some pomps!


----------



## Check (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice fish. I went out yesterday afternoon with my son, just wet of Destin, and on the first cast got a nice 17" Pomp. Thought it was going to be a great afternoon, but that was the only worthwhile fish we caught.


----------

